# Starting Your Grow Journal



## potroastV2 (Sep 19, 2006)

Basically set this up as a diary for your grow op, include as much information as you want or as little as you want. This will also help users with questions that they might have.

Anything goes here for now rules will be put in when things need to be changed.



If you need any help visit the support section of the site.


----------

